# Boston GT-20 settings



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

Input senistivity control 0.2, 2.8, 5

Highpass crossover controls on or off & 20hz to 350hz

Lowpass crossover contrals on or off & 50hz to 350hz

I want the most out of this amp, so what settings should i have on to get alot bass? Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey shawnbowski!
Sorry for the delay, I only just saw the posting.
OK you have a Boston amp, I'll assume you have sub woofer hooked up to it. Highs are off, lows are on. Highs are for tweeters lows are for subs.........
As far as the Hz go, it's up to you. I'd play a good loud song then get to the amp and turn the knob till just passed distortion, then back it off half a turn.
You don't mention your head unit or anything else so if you repost I'll chime back see how this does for you.
Hope we helped you!


----------

